# iCards and Religion



## symphonix (Dec 23, 2001)

I've been sending off a few Christmas iCards to some of my email-only contacts, and am very happy with the quality of the service.
However, I have a number of people in my address book who are DEVOUTLY RELIGOUS, including a number of church ministers. To send such people an iCard with a santa or other non-christian icon would be offensive.
While I can understand Apple would like to be seen as a unbiased I think religious themed cards from all religions should be included, perhaps in their own categories.
As long as you approach this in an even handed manner and include all major religions, you can hopefully keep everyone happy.

- Symphonix


----------



## apb3 (Dec 27, 2001)

i thought I saw some religiously-tinged iCards... Maybe I was thinking of somewhere else. I guess it's something Apple could consider if I'm wrong, but in the meantime (I'm sure you already know this) there are several other "e-card" services and I think some are free.


----------



## apb3 (Dec 27, 2001)

just checked and funny thing, but the only religious theme is for Kwanza. So I guess they'd be open to other religions as well...

I also thought of the "create your own" method iCards offers. But, careful, it crashed OmniWeb for me. Other browsers were OK with it. You could use your own religious images or any you find on the web not copyrighted.

Sent crash report to OW...


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

> While I can understand Apple would like to be seen as a unbiased I think religious themed cards from all religions should be included, perhaps in their own categories.
> As long as you approach this in an even handed manner and include all major religions, you can hopefully keep everyone happy



don't take this the wrong way, but any attempt to decide which religions are major would end up offending and/or alienating lots of members of other religions. you could never possibly include all religions. you have said two different things when you say "major" and "all".  while i am not personally offended, i think that apple having any religious material at all is inappropriate. there shouldn't be xmas cards at all on apple.  there are plenty of other sources for religious materials without putting them on apple.com

i also think you might be underestimating your friends - if i can tolerate and understand getting xmas cards (a holiday i do not celebrate and has nothing to do with my religious beliefs) then they should be open to cards with santa. 

ed - b.a.'s in religious studies & psych


----------



## sithious (Jan 13, 2002)

... completely agree with you there, ed ... 
apart from that, how can santa offend anyone? he's just a nice old guy from the north pole ... 
it's not as if you'd be sending them cards with depictions of satan ...


----------



## edX (Jan 13, 2002)

and there are probably enough satanists to qualify as a major religion!!

yea, santa is so multi dimensional. so multicultural. and very popular. i know i've always liked it when he shows up at my house!!! lol

and all the church ministers (we're not talking priests) i've ever known are just regular people who are very much aware of popular culture. they are often more tolerant than many of their congregation. jesus did teach tolerance and understanding after all. and forgiveness too. so even if someone was offended by a santa, it would be a great opportunity for them to practice their religion instead of preaching it.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 13, 2002)

As an Atheist I have always had to deal with the stereotype of being against everything. In my case this is just not true. I fall into the happy-go-lucky Atheist crowd that have no problem sharing in the joy and happiness of others. Celebrating a season of giving around a figure such as Santa seems like a great excuse for giving things to those in my life I haven't given enough to. Besides, most people know that Christmas was put into place by Christians to over shadow some pagan holiday (the actual date of birth of Jesus was in early March as I recall).

Just because different religious groups seem to believe that the world revolves around their beliefs is no reason to not have as much quality time with the ones we love as we can. And Christmas is as good an excuse as any for showing others how much they mean to us.

And I've always envied Santa's job description.


----------



## edX (Jan 14, 2002)

wonderful sentiments racerx, but i disagree with one thing. most people, especially xtians, do not know that xmas was placed over the time of the pagan holiday of the festival of lights nor that easter is placed over and the name derived from the pagan holiday ostre. trying explaining this to your average person is harder than explaining that macs have software available!!


----------



## thorman (Jan 15, 2002)

Apple is a corporation, and doesn't have to put anyone's religious pics on it, or - for that matter - can pick one and tell the rest to forget it.  Then, we can make an economic choice on whether we want to support the company or not.

Personally, I'd love to see Christian iCards, but to be honest, there are many free Christian e-cards out there - shockwave and standard - and Apple's endorsement/rejection doesn't mean a whole lot.  

Now - if there was a mass revival at Cupertino, THEN I'd be excited!  

But, just as having a 'Jesus fish' on your car is meaningless if you're not a believer, Apple putting Christian iCards up would be meaningless if it was just one of 'many gods' Apple offered in the marketplace.  Since the act of placing it up on the Apple web site would be to satisfy a niche market Apple is seeking, and not out of love, it has no value to me at all...

1Co 13:1* Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I have become sounding brass or a clanging cymbal.

PS - if you've never read the 'love chapter' of the Bible, check it out:
http://bible.gospelcom.net/bible?pa...-IBS&showfn=yes&showxref=yes&language=english


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

i think you also have some good points thorman.  i think any religious art or iconography can be pretty clearly seperated by that which comes from the heart and that which comes from a commercial motivation. Of course sometimes i like the commercial stuff because it connects with my own heart somehow. not to mention it helps to be able to laugh at yourself.
i also like your intolerance saying. it is the greatest test we sometimes face in our desire to be tolerant. of course sometimes we need to be hypocrites to survive. it took me many years to figure that out.


----------

